# After the honeymoon period what should I expect



## Shanghaiblue (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi my 13 year old daughter, is 6 months into type 1. Lots of highs and lows. From my side lots of worry and at times panic. Thankfully, experience of dealing with daily drama brings some calmness and a feeling that most of the time she and I know what to do. It's not a learning curve - it's straight up! 

We live in Germany so that's another problem at times with the language barrier.  Additionally the attitude can be "deal with it". Very black and white.  I can't really get an understanding of what to expect when my daughter's honeymoon time is over. What is the general view point - is it harder to manage? Is it more scarier than what we have already experienced? Any opinions and advise gratefully appreciated.


----------



## Copepod (Feb 6, 2015)

As you are living in Germany, I wonder if you're with British Forces? It sounds like you're being looked after by German medical services, as you mention language problems. If you are with Forces, can you get any help from SSAFA? For example, could someone could act as second pair of ears / interpretter? You will find some differences in approaches between nations and their health services. However, Germany was the country where DAFNE [Dose Adjustment For Normal Eating] started. It's not available to anyone until they're past first year from diagnosis, and not available to children, but worth your daughter thinking about a DAFNE course when she turns 18 years old. 

In general, things become a bit easier to deal with once honeymoon period is over, as pancreas stops producing insulin irregularly and unpredictably. However, a 13 year old is heading towards to hormonal turmoil of adolescence, which is a difficult time for all teenagers and parents, diabetes or not.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 6, 2015)

Have you got Ragnar Hanas' book 'Type 1 Diabetes in Children, Teens and Young Adults' ?  The diabetes bible (or Koran or whatever, as appropriate) for Type 1 whatever age you are really - except the problems of growth hormones and puberty etc don't really apply to me aged 64 ! 

If not - get it!  

I suggest you read it together  - and discuss !


----------



## Redkite (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi Shanghaiblue, my son was 4 when he was diagnosed, and never had a honeymoon period.  However, growing up with type 1 has meant a constantly changing insulin need, depending on growth spurts as well as all the other factors (food, activity, stress, excitement, illness, cold weather, hot weather, etc etc).  You just have to keep on top of the numbers - if you see a rising trend in the blood glucose levels, more insulin is needed, and if you're suddenly seeing loads of hypos, less insulin is needed.  Deciding which to adjust (basal or bolus) is an acquired skill, but resources like the Ragnar Hanas book and "Think Like a Pancreas" are excellent.  Expect variability, and be ready to test BG frequently and take action on the results.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 6, 2015)

Oh - and of course girls (and women!) can have monthly rises of BG, usually before periods but often during them to some extent too - cos of our other pesky hormones too.

It ALL needs awareness and adjustment to dosing.


----------

